# new sulcata babies



## smlboggess (May 22, 2009)

i just bought these three today! they are very healthy and active about two to three months old.


----------



## Crazy1 (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations on your new torts. Hope you have lots and lots of room


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations 
They are beautiful!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (May 22, 2009)

Congrats! They are sweet!


----------



## Candy (May 22, 2009)

Wow! You must have a lot of space.


----------



## Laura (May 22, 2009)

Your set up isnt a cardboard box is it? . 
What are you feeding them and what are your plans for the future when they turn into 100 pound bulldozers?
I have 4 and two yards. one 100x40 that houses the two big guys. It is so overgrown i could cut it smaller, but the other two will grow into it soon!
and two heated sheds.. $$ higher in the winter. oh well...


----------



## smlboggess (May 22, 2009)

Laura said:


> Your set up isnt a cardboard box is it? .
> What are you feeding them and what are your plans for the future when they turn into 100 pound bulldozers?
> I have 4 and two yards. one 100x40 that houses the two big guys. It is so overgrown i could cut it smaller, but the other two will grow into it soon!
> and two heated sheds.. $$ higher in the winter. oh well...



No it is not a cardboard box i was just transporting with that i have them in a 39 gallon tank for now i am feeding them mazuri soaked in pineapple juice also i live on an acre and a half so i have plenty of room.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 22, 2009)

congrats on the new babies!


----------



## Gulf Coast (May 23, 2009)

oh my 3? Was there a buy 2 get one free sale? lol.. j/k Three very pretty babies!!


----------



## desertsss (May 23, 2009)

Beautiful new additions. Congrats! My are you gonna have your hands full when they get bigger.


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 23, 2009)

smlboggess said:


> Laura said:
> 
> 
> > Your set up isnt a cardboard box is it? .
> ...



IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m a novice when it comes to tortoises. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve learned a lot from this site. I feed mine Mazuri but IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not sure the acid in the pineapple juice would be good for them, I could be wrong. 

They are very cute.


----------



## Vegas_Leopard (May 24, 2009)

I've never heard soaking Mazuri in pineapple juice, doesn't sound right to me. I hope to see more pictures of your Sulcata's in their enclosure.


----------



## Laura (May 24, 2009)

I think water would be better.. but maybe the fruit juice enticed them to eat at first.. I would back off on it tho.. and feed veggies as well...


----------



## smlboggess (May 25, 2009)

Laura said:


> I think water would be better.. but maybe the fruit juice enticed them to eat at first.. I would back off on it tho.. and feed veggies as well...




it was actually apple juice but it was only to soften the food up and entice eating.


----------



## TortGirl (May 25, 2009)

What little cuties! Congrats!


----------



## blackcat38 (May 29, 2009)

very cute indeed  wish I had the space for some


----------

